# شرح اللغة الانجليزية عربى من النت



## شمس قمر (26 يناير 2012)

مكتبه شامله للمبتدئين لتعلم الأبجدية الانجليزيه






اليكم اليوم مكتبه شامله للعديد من الدورات المهمه لتعليم اللغه الانجليزيه بأفضل الطرق و احدثها


English Conversation Course


افضل الكورسات لكى تتعلم الانجليزيه عن طريق الاستماع و المشاهده


Toefl listening Course Videos


لكى تتمكنوا من تحديد مستواكم فى اللغه الانجليزيه و طرق تحسين المستوى


Toefl reading Course Videos






 ارجو ان ينال موضوعى اعجابكم

ولا تبخلوا عليا بالرد








​


----------

